# [SOLVED] Monitor Display too bright



## Mitchellcmb (Jul 26, 2008)

I just had the motherboard replaced on a Dell Dimension 4600, and I also replaced the power supply. Now the color on my monitor seems different, too bright for me. As far as I can tell there are no brightness adjustment settings on my monitor, I'm just wondering if it may be something with the video card or drivers. (Nvidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro)

Thanks!


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

I haven't run NVIDIA drivers that old in a long time, but NVIDIA drivers have included a brightness setting for the monitor for a long time. You can make adjustments with them if the monitor doesn't have any controls. Just go to the NVIDIA control panel for your video card and dig around in there. There should be monitor brightness and color controls.


----------



## Mitchellcmb (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

Thanks for the info...where do I find the NVIDIA control panel? I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

It depends on how old your drivers are. I'm running Vista at the moment so I'll have to do this from memory, but... If they're old ones (they probably are) then right click on an empty area of the Windows desktop and then click "properties". Then select the "Settings" tab. Then click the "Advanced" button. An NVIDIA tab should show up at that point. Once you click it, you have to sift through the options.

If you have newer drivers (I'd doubt it) then you can look in the Control Panel for an NVIDIA icon.

It seems to me that you also used to be able to fire up older NVIDIA control panels by clicking the Windows "Start" and looking through the "All programs" list.


----------



## Mitchellcmb (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

Thanks for the quick response. I still cannot seem to find a brightness setting anywhere. It's not that bad I guess, I would just like it to be a little darker.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

click on the menu button on the monitor and a box should come up with the ajustments available to you


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

You could try installing these NVIDIA drivers for your card. They're circa 2005 which are the latest for your video card. If your video card is capable of adjusting the monitor brightness then those drivers should be able to do it. If you're already running drivers from NVIDIA then uninstall them first, and then install these new drivers. If you're new to the whole drivers thing there are detailed instructions on how to uninstall and install video drivers here and here.


----------



## Mitchellcmb (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

Thanks, guys. I finally figured it out. :grin:


----------



## explosivenes (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Display too bright*

hey dude how did u solve d problem?


----------

